# Team Greece's practise time



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

I've seen in several articles and many times on message boards that the lack of Team USA's practise (3 weeks) was a factor in them loosing. I was wondering if anyone knows how long Team Greece had practised before the WC?
Of course some of the Greek players had played in previous WCs but the same applies the Team USA (Wade, Carmelo, etc..). So I just want to know about this particular instance.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Several years, Something like 5-7 years they've been together. A little more than 3 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's a myth that these guys practice together day and night for countless months to prepare for the games. They don't. They come together just like we do. The big difference is that they've had near the same team for like 8 years or something like that. They all know what they're doing and there is no uncertainty.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Well the team is not exactly the same and varies in every tournament. Meaning that usually at least there are 1-2 new players in NT and the old ones are retiring. So they gain experience year by year and the team doesn't change much. There's more stability in the roster and yet they're renewing it bit by bit at the same time. They don't practice months before the tournament, just 3-4 week as US does too. But they have the advantage of being thought to play basketball with international rules and style from the start and every new and old member knows the basics. That's propably the biggest advantage.

If US keeps the same pattern, keeping the core and making some small changes from tournament to other you'll be very competitive again if not exactly dominating. But if after 2008 you'll shake the roster again it means no gold in 2010 WC.


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

Scipio said:


> Well the team is not exactly the same and varies in every tournament. Meaning that usually at least there are 1-2 new players in NT and the old ones are retiring. So they gain experience year by year and the team doesn't change much. There's more stability in the roster and yet they're renewing it bit by bit at the same time. They don't practice months before the tournament, just 3-4 week as US does too. But they have the advantage of being taught to play basketball with international rules and style from the start and every new and old member knows the basics. That's propably the biggest advantage.
> 
> If US keeps the same pattern, keeping the core and making some small changes from tournament to other you'll be very competitive again if not exactly dominating. But if after 2008 you'll shake the roster again it means no gold in 2010 WC.


Good points Scipio. I think that's an argument that's been overlooked. If Team USA could form a solid core it would bring some stability to the team. If we could get 6-8 year commitments instead of 2-4 years, then we form some cohesiveness. 

Do you have any links regarding some of the European teams and their preparations for the WC?


----------



## kochamkinie (Jan 23, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The big difference is that they've had near the same team for like 8 years or something like that. They all know what they're doing and there is no uncertainty.


BUHAHA. 8 years? Now that's a nice myth. Hey, why not 80 years?

8 years ago Sofoklis was 13 years old, Vassipoulos was 14, Zisis was 15, Spanoulis (Greece top scorer in Japan) was 16. Are You completely sure they were on Greece roster? Are You sure they even know how to play basketball on a high level?

In 2003 Europe Championship (3 years ago) there were 5 players from this years roster (Kakiouzis, Fotsis, Diamantidis, Papaloukas, Hatzivrettas). Out of this 5 only two (Fotsis and Hatzivrettas) played any significant minutes and scored any signicficant points. In these 3 years Greece roster has been completely changed.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

kochamkinie said:


> BUHAHA. 8 years? Now that's a nice myth. Hey, why not 80 years?
> 
> 8 years ago Sofoklis was 13 years old, Vassipoulos was 14, Zisis was 15, Spanoulis (Greece top scorer in Japan) was 16. Are You completely sure they were on Greece roster? Are You sure they even know how to play basketball on a high level?
> 
> In 2003 Europe Championship (3 years ago) there were 5 players from this years roster (Kakiouzis, Fotsis, Diamantidis, Papaloukas, Hatzivrettas). Out of this 5 only two (Fotsis and Hatzivrettas) played any significant minutes and scored any signicficant points. In these 3 years Greece roster has been completely changed.


But these guys all probably played juniors and cadets together too. The problem with the US is the basketball player pool is so enourmous, and changes so frequently as players develop later in their teens, that its hard to form a cohesive unit.

The 2001 Under-21 National Team produced exactly 0 All-Stars, several busts, and a guy who screwed over a benevolent blind man. Are you telling me there were no good under-21 players in 2001? I don't think so. 

I think the US needs a system where we take the best under-21 players to these events, regardless of whether they are in college or high school or even the pros. Get these guys playing together, and get it going early.


----------



## kochamkinie (Jan 23, 2006)

matt! said:


> But these guys all probably played juniors and cadets together too. The problem with the US is the basketball player pool is so enourmous, and changes so frequently as players develop later in their teens, that its hard to form a cohesive unit.


Not really. 

I just checked Greece roster from Under-16 FIBA European Championship from 1993 to 2003. Alltogether 60 players, out of which a least half were busts. From the seniors 2006 Greece roster we have only Kakiouzis (1993), Fotsis (1997), Zisis (1999) and Sofoklis (2001) - 4 guys playing in different years (so not with eachother). 

Under-18 FIBA European Championship from 1990 to 2002 - Kakiouzis (1994), Fotsis and Papadopoulos (1998), Zisis and Spanoulis (2000), Vassipoulos and Sofoklis (2002) and that's all.

Under-20 FIBA European Championship from 1992 to 2004 - Kakiouzis (1996), Hatzivrettas (1998), Fotsis + Diamantidis + Papadopoulos (2000), Spanoulis and Zisis (2002), Vasipoulos (2004).

It's just to prove that Greece doesn't have some magical way to tell which young players will be great at pro level. The number of failures is huge, as everywhere. Also, these 12 players that have beaten USA did not play together for last 10, 8, 6 or 4 year at different levels (although some of them ocassionally played with eachother on some levels).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

kochamkinie said:


> BUHAHA. 8 years? Now that's a nice myth. Hey, why not 80 years?
> 
> 8 years ago Sofoklis was 13 years old, Vassipoulos was 14, Zisis was 15, Spanoulis (Greece top scorer in Japan) was 16. Are You completely sure they were on Greece roster? Are You sure they even know how to play basketball on a high level?
> 
> In 2003 Europe Championship (3 years ago) there were 5 players from this years roster (Kakiouzis, Fotsis, Diamantidis, Papaloukas, Hatzivrettas). Out of this 5 only two (Fotsis and Hatzivrettas) played any significant minutes and scored any signicficant points. In these 3 years Greece roster has been completely changed.


You know better than I. I was just repeating what I overheard somewhere else.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Coach Yanakis started in 2004 so 70% of the greek players played under that coach in 2004, 2005 and 2006. On other hand in USA team only Bron, Melo and Wade played in 2004 but noone in 2005


----------



## kochamkinie (Jan 23, 2006)

Nuzzo said:


> Coach Yanakis started in 2004 so 70% of the greek players played under that coach in 2004, 2005 and 2006. On other hand in USA team only Bron, Melo and Wade played in 2004 but noone in 2005


That's a better argument. We'll see in 2008 if 3 years of playing together will give USA gold medal.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Greece got lucky. Just wait till Kobe plays. Luck won't be a deciding factor at all.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

theflyballa said:


> Greece got lucky. Just wait till Kobe plays. Luck won't be a deciding factor at all.


Nore has it been. Is it because of luck US missed all those FTs? Because of luck Bosh was abused under the basket? And one player is not going to do wonders. It will help but you can forget domination.


----------

